# DS #4906: Captain Tsubasa: Gekitou no Kiseki (Japan)



## granville (May 21, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6209^^


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Bloodlust (May 21, 2010)

Hell YES!!! Been waiting for a tsubasa sequel for a long time


----------



## sureiya (May 21, 2010)

YESSS! Been a long time since a new CT game came out. Too bad the detail on graphics couldn't even compete with Inazuma.


EDIT: Loads on AKAIO 1.6 RC2 but has AP I think, as it freezes at kickoff of the game. T_T


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 21, 2010)

i really liked inazuma 11 should i give this a shot?


----------



## jami2o (May 21, 2010)

WOW!!! 

I've been waiting for a Tsubasa game in NDS, It's playable without knowing Japanese???


----------



## sureiya (May 21, 2010)

The game/battle menus has always been simple with Captain Tsubasa, I'm pretty sure you'll get used to it in no time.


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

this is the first tsubasa game on DS right?
its been a while...........

hoooray!!!!

*downloading*


----------



## kimyom (May 21, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Captain Tsubasa: Gekitou no Kiseki" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Captain Tsubasa: Gekitou no Kiseki". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.


*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## B-Blue (May 21, 2010)

omg! must play now!


----------



## sureiya (May 21, 2010)

Awesome! Patch worked! Off to enjoy this now


----------



## DukeZero (May 21, 2010)

Doesn't work on M3DS Real, tried both Sakura and Touchpod, with and without patch.


----------



## YUSUKE86 (May 21, 2010)

Great!!


----------



## kimyom (May 21, 2010)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on M3DS Real, tried both Sakura and Touchpod, with and without patch.



Rudolph hates M3 products, so please wait until someone would release other patches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

i don't think rudolph hates m3
is more like m3 firmware need some proper fix


----------



## DukeZero (May 21, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> DukeZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry if I made it sound like I was complaining about the patch, I just wanted to mention it didn't work for fellow M3 users.


----------



## shito (May 21, 2010)

oh yeah! i was waiting for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   it looks like the ps2  tsubasa game


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 21, 2010)

it has the same problem as tht with inazuma ie. language
a game famous on older consoles but with the same prob above


----------



## jarek280296 (May 21, 2010)

It is my favourite anime!!! Can you tell me how download it?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

jarek280296 said:
			
		

> It is my favourite anime!!! Can you tell me how download it?


Well you'll have to do that yourself. We're not allowed to post rom links.
So google will be your friend for now


----------



## sureiya (May 21, 2010)

sureiya said:
			
		

> YESSS! Been a long time since a new CT game came out. Too bad the detail on graphics couldn't even compete with Inazuma.


My bad hehe those trailers didn't do it justice. The graphics are actually good, it completely feels like a CT game should PLUS voices! The only thing I'm not happy about this game is a single match lasts forever. There's too much game time in this game.


----------



## manaphy4ever (May 21, 2010)

Wow its out can't wait to play this game if you guys loved Inazuma Eleven same as me you will love this game 

Can't wait for Inazuma Eleven 3 it will be out July 1st


----------



## SyusukeFuji (May 21, 2010)

quite a nice game but too easy for me, maybe later i meet harder teams.

AKi 1,6 + fix and everything work fine


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

*Captain_Tsubasa_Gekitou_No_Kiseki_CRACK_JAP_NDS-SUXXORS
*
meh...
i will pick rudolph!!!!!!


----------



## Jei (May 21, 2010)

Anyone else still love the card game for the GBA? Those were good times when it was released... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Which comes to the point - is the music in this game as good as it was on the card one?


----------



## sureiya (May 21, 2010)

The GBA CT game was ok for me, but I'd rather play the classic gameplay CT had just like this new one. Collecting those player cards is too tedious for me. >_


----------



## DarkWay (May 21, 2010)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> Wow its out can't wait to play this game if you guys loved Inazuma Eleven same as me you will love this game
> 
> Can't wait for Inazuma Eleven 3 it will be out July 1st



Personally I prefer Inazuma Eleven to this I wish the Translation project hadn't been abandoned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways I may give this a try, how playable is it without Japanese knowledge?


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this game doesn't looks like inazuma
its full of action that based on the comic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you don't need to know japanese to play
but you might lose out on the story part....


----------



## DarkWay (May 21, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> this game doesn't looks like inazuma
> its full of action that based on the comic
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed i've watch "some" of the anime series but it didn't grip me like Inazuma did, so I "fear" the game will be the same and a good story is what I enjoy most >,,< and having seen most of the anime series of that I understand basically whats going on in the game (saying that I wish the anime series was subbed faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the only trouble is controls, and the various little extra tasks the game want's you to do, that's not part of the story >,,


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

playing the game a little while
this game is about winning thats for sure
but most importantly is to unlock all the classic moment of the comic
therefore, you might need to replay the match over and over again to unlock some cool scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this game is just like the old one (if i am not wrong SFC)


----------



## Bloodlust (May 21, 2010)

Clean rom works without any patching on the SCDS2


----------



## Pagamim (May 21, 2010)

didnt work on my R4 SDHC with and without patch and ysmenu


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

Damn, I thought this was Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles. My faith in humanity is ruined over horrible soccer=based game that shouldn't exist.


----------



## elixirdream (May 22, 2010)

hahahaha.. 
the game is not that bad and the same goes to comic
its their 30th anni. + new chapters for the comic


----------



## kkaalldd (May 22, 2010)

Captain_Tsubasa_Gekitou_No_Kiseki_CRACK_JAP_NDS-SUXXORS

Instructions to apply the patch:

Extract sxs-ctcr.zip to a directory and put cvn-ctgk.nds in the same dir as the extracted files. Now run sxs-ctcr.bat to generate a working rom.

PATCH WORK FOR ALL CARD


----------



## DukeZero (May 22, 2010)

Patch working on M3DS Real, thanks.

EDIT: Nevermind, it crashes after matches now.


----------



## omarrrio (May 22, 2010)

hi guys, is there any translation yet for this one?? i'm a big fan of captain majid/tsubasa

i've even made an english fan art box, check it out and tell me if you like it ;D :


----------



## gothicall (May 22, 2010)

God, the gameplay has an air of super classic of Nes... Now I'm remembering those days...


----------



## Pagamim (May 22, 2010)

can anyone play this already?
i have a R4 SDHC card
thanks


----------



## Goblinator (May 23, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


typical usa response who obviously didn't grow up with captain tsubasa in the 80s. too bad for you cuz there are around 15 captain tsubasa games that were made and only like 2 for tsubasa reservoir chronicles . tough luck haha.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 24, 2010)

Goblinator said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd call her Ignorant instead because responses like this means that she has no grasp of what Classical Anime/Manga is or should be. Her response marks her as a fangirl if nothing else


----------



## Pagamim (May 24, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Goblinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats only to piss us off xD
Captain Tsubasa for the win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 since 1995 in my case xD
own all games (even game boy ones lol) and DVDs

btw, the SUXXORS patch worked like a charm on my R4 SDHC.
thanks a lot


----------



## jezykwaw (May 24, 2010)

Game is great, I love this anime, thanks KONAMI for ressurection this hilarious football characters.
Is there any project to translate this game on english ?? This game is worth that..


----------



## gothicall (May 26, 2010)

It'll be great if Konami in company with Tecmo makes a remake of Captain Tsubasa II Vol. 2 Super Strikers. That was the best game ever for Famicom...


----------



## elixirdream (May 26, 2010)

i had finished the game and i strongly recommend the custom mode
where you can customise your own character
please make sure you play till the last match for a lilttle surprise


----------



## pagopago (May 30, 2010)

does anyone know how to unlock the s rank in the furano game?

the walkthru says:
2- When Taki has the ball, have him confront Matsuyama and pass (left
option) the ball. You'll see Furano's "Avalanche" move;

i tried many times but it doesnt work. anyone got an idea?


----------



## Alexander_86 (Nov 5, 2010)

yesterday the europe version was out


----------

